# Embedding YouTube vids not working.



## I like Skol (18 May 2020)

Recent attempts at putting YouTube vids in posts and private messages have failed with the vid showing up as unavailable,
video below shot and uploaded yesterday


This vid is an old one that was previously posted successfully in the forum and is still available to view in the thread underneath.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/soldfor-sale-gt-zaskar-carbon-expert.229877/page-2

What am I doing wrong or what has changed?


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2020)

I had that t'other day. I thought the vid had been taken down by youtube. 
I refreshed the CC page (on Android by pulling page down and releasing). The vid then played alright. Strange..


----------



## potsy (18 May 2020)

Testing.. 


View: https://youtu.be/LH2rNy__LpM


----------



## I like Skol (18 May 2020)

potsy said:


> Testing..
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/LH2rNy__LpM



Yep, can see that ok. Can you see my bids above?


----------



## potsy (18 May 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Yep, can see that ok. Can you see my bids above?


No.


----------



## I like Skol (18 May 2020)

potsy said:


> No.


Are the ones in the forum thread I linked to visible to you?


----------



## potsy (18 May 2020)

I like Skol said:


> Are the ones in the forum thread I linked to visible to you?


Yes, can see those OK..


----------

